
Researchers predict location of novel candidate for mysterious dark energy - bookofjoe
https://phys.org/news/2020-09-candidate-mysterious-dark-energy.html
======
bookofjoe
>Implications of Symmetry and Pressure in Friedmann Cosmology. III. Point
Sources of Dark Energy that Tend toward Uniformity

[https://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.3847/1538-4357/abad2f](https://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.3847/1538-4357/abad2f)

